# Best Method for Neutering ferrets?!



## TheWitcher (Aug 5, 2017)

aloha 

So, In about 2 years from now I will be getting 2 ferrets. So that's 2 years of cramming as much info into my skull as possible.
I'm not sure which gender, but I'll probably end up with one of each

Seeing as won't have any experience when I get them, it's best if they do not have any kits.

But for all the methods I've read it seems no matter what to choose there's always a downside :Sour

Castration/spaying - removes the baby making parts and makes Hobs personality overall nicer (or so I'm told) and removes the smell? 
But can lead to tumour's down the line

Then there's the Jill Jab and suprelorin implant, which as far as I'm aware the JJ does nothing for Hobs and both the JJ and Suprelorin is more costly in the long run as you need to replace every few years or so.

So which would be the best method to ensure a Hob and Jill don't breed, while also having a decreased chance of getting problems down the line?


Im not to fussed by the smell, I currently share my bedroom with 30 rats And the boys are apprently stinky when they need cleaning out, I don't smell it so I guess I'm nose blind :Smuggrin 


Also what would be the best pair to get 2 Hobs 2 Jill's or 1 of each? 

Cheers 

- TheWitcher :Watching


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I personally think surgical neutering (spay/castrate) is best, and of course is the only completely foolproof method of preventing unwanted litters in a mixed pair. 

Some vets are now reluctant to neuter based on recent American research which showed a higher incidence of adrenal disease amongst neutered ferrets later in life. 
I think they're misguided to avoid neutering for 2 reasons: 
Firstly, American ferrets are usually neutered far too young - well before sexual maturity. There seems to be less of a correlation in ferrets neutered later, though I'm not aware of any big studies to back that up. Secondly, adrenal is fairly easily treated these days with an implant, it's no longer a horrendous thing to deal with. In addition, at the age where adrenal becomes apparent, an implant gives them a good quality of life for a few years, by which time there's a pretty good chance the fuzz will have succumbed to another of the common illnesses they are prone to in old age. If not, they can always have a second implant when the first wears off!


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

To avoid litters and not wanting the down side of neutering and having to renew the implant, just get the hob vasectomised, he'll then be able to mate the jill which will bring her out of season but without making her pregnant.
As for my opinion on neutering, as long as they're older than 2 years when you get it done, you're generally safer from health issues later down the line. 
As for the jill jab, every time over used it, it's only ever worked for the whole year the first time you use it. I had a jill that kept coming into season even after the jill jab, 6 times! So I just got her implanted and then she never had a season again. She was 5 years old and I didn't want to risk her not surviving surgery because she was classed as an old girl. If she was younger then I would of gotten her spayed.
My opinion on the implant, I'm a bit skeptical on because of the side effect it has on hobs, from what I've read, it makes them infirtile even after the implant has worn off. But unless you're planning on breeding, that isn't a problem. And I've never had a negative experience with an implant.


----------



## TheWitcher (Aug 5, 2017)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> To avoid litters and not wanting the down side of neutering and having to renew the implant, just get the hob vasectomised, he'll then be able to mate the jill which will bring her out of season but without making her pregnant.
> As for my opinion on neutering, as long as they're older than 2 years when you get it done, you're generally safer from health issues later down the line.
> As for the jill jab, every time over used it, it's only ever worked for the whole year the first time you use it. I had a jill that kept coming into season even after the jill jab, 6 times! So I just got her implanted and then she never had a season again. She was 5 years old and I didn't want to risk her not surviving surgery because she was classed as an old girl. If she was younger then I would of gotten her spayed.
> My opinion on the implant, I'm a bit skeptical on because of the side effect it has on hobs, from what I've read, it makes them infirtile even after the implant has worn off. But unless you're planning on breeding, that isn't a problem. And I've never had a negative experience with an implant.


That's actually quite interesting, would there be any problems using 2 methods of neutering

Say I paid the implant for 2 years then got them both spayed? Would that be a possibility?

But why after 2 years? Does it decrease the chances of disease?


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Why after two years? It takes 2 years for ferrets to fully sexually mature so less likely to cause health issues later on in life.


----------



## TheWitcher (Aug 5, 2017)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> Why after two years? It takes 2 years for ferrets to fully sexually mature so less likely to cause health issues later on in life.


Ahh that makes sense thank you : )


----------

